# Slot Car Show!!!



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I may be out of bounds for posting this here...
If so please let me know.
The only thing I have to do with this show is that I am an attendee...
******************************************************
Show is being held on Sunday, August 27th, from 9A-1P at the Clarion Hotel in Aberdeen, MD. It is located right off Interstate 95 Exit # 85. I'm out of town this week, but I could email you more detailed directions next week. Entry fee is $5/person (kids under 12 free) and Early Floor Rights (7A-9A) is $20/person.

We have approx. 30 different vendors who have prepaid and are setting up over 40 tables at this show. Very nice start for our inaugural effort.

Thanks for all the help getting the word out

See you in about two weeks.

Elliot


----------

